# symtops of snake bites (Whip snake) please help



## dscot60 (Dec 2, 2010)

ok so my dad was cleaning up some old dead trees and he picked up a bunch of twigs and was bitten by something by the time he dropped the sticks and looked for it it was gone, but there are 2 distinct punctures roughly .5 - 1cm apart, and he said there is a fair amount of pain in the bite area, i know that they are harmless but we are just curious, and i know that the info ive given isnt alot but if anyone has any ideas please help, so if anyone has been bitten or knows please share

thanx heaps


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2010)

Whip Snakes can be dangerous, medical attention should be seeked. Dont worry, they arent deadly, but they are venomous. Call an ambulence just in case.
If the snake is small, it probably wont cause too much harm. My mum got bit by a 1 foot Yellow Faced Whip Snake, luckily it was a dry bite. However, Whip Snakes are elapids and all elapids are venomous, so its better safe than sorry. Anyway, it could've been something else, how do you know it was a whip snake?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wait till Moose gets hold of this, Ambulance, how do you have any idea what it is?


----------



## dscot60 (Dec 2, 2010)

just asuming because of the amount of whip snakes around place they are everywhere i remove them all the time, unfortunately i wasnt here when it happened


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Well you shouldn't have assume and should have treated it as potentially life threatening


----------



## shellfisch (Dec 2, 2010)

If it was something more venomous than a Whip Snake, he could be in a lot of trouble right about now.....


----------



## dscot60 (Dec 2, 2010)

i tryed to get him to go to the hospital, but who would listen to a teenager adults seem to think they know everythin about everything its frustrating me, he say he perfectly fine just his hand is hurting


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2010)

Call an ambulence. They'll come no matter what.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you applied a pressure bandage? Snake bite syptoms can take a while to manifest you should seek further assistance regardless of what your father says


----------



## dscot60 (Dec 2, 2010)

thanx for the help guys, hes goin to get it checked out 
appreciate you time and help thank you


----------



## dpeica (Dec 2, 2010)

He would be ****ed by now if it was bad. Ignore it.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 2, 2010)

dpeica said:


> He would be ****ed by now if it was bad. Ignore it.



Idiot


----------



## dpeica (Dec 2, 2010)

oh that hurts


----------



## dscot60 (Dec 2, 2010)

dpeica said:


> He would be ****ed by now if it was bad. Ignore it.



hahaha thats exactly wat he said


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 2, 2010)

> if the snake is small, it probably wont cause too much harm


what!


----------



## -Peter (Dec 2, 2010)

Localised pain, aching in the hand when put in a down position. Pronounced swelling area. Might get mild head ache. Drink lots of fluids and keep elevated. will take a few days to come down. The bite may remain slightly infected for some time and could become inflamed again at a later date. 
Seek medical advice if child, elderly or have other health conditions.


----------



## Brodie (Dec 2, 2010)

dscot60 said:


> hahaha thats exactly wat he said


 
Not true mate ... Tell him serious neurological symptoms can take as long as 18 hours to develop... (if it wasn't a whip!)

Edit - Thats why even for suspected dry bites, you are in ER for 24hours (don't tell him that part though)

Aren't you the least bit concerned, especially after a man was reported to have died yesterday, after delaying treatment (for whatever reason)?


----------



## kupper (Dec 2, 2010)

Cant help someone who wont help themselves , 

dpeica is right though .... if he isn't having any trouble breathing or swelling isn't getting any worse then there is probably a slim chance or a major reaction seeing as the bite took place over an hour ago , but without an ID it is probably still wise to call an ambo regardless 

But I will repeat cant help someone who wont help themselves


----------



## dscot60 (Dec 2, 2010)

-Peter said:


> Localised pain, aching in the hand when put in a down position. Pronounced swelling area. Might get mild head ache. Drink lots of fluids and keep elevated. will take a few days to come down. The bite may remain slightly infected for some time and could become inflamed again at a later date.
> Seek medical advice if child, elderly or have other health conditions.



thank you soo much really helped


----------



## Brodie (Dec 2, 2010)

You can always count on Peter.. He knows more than most of us put together..

But I don't think you should ID a snake based on symptoms of envenomation...


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Wait till Moose gets hold of this, Ambulance, how do you have any idea what it is?


 
:lol:!!!!!!! Ah ha!!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2010)

No matter what species is suspected of biting you or anyone else you should always apply the pit bandage and get yourself to hospital asap despite the toxicity of any snake you could always run the chance of anaphalaxys and worse what if you misidentify the animal at least the hospital can run a vdk (venom detection kit) and give you definitive treatment


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2010)

-Peter said:


> Localised pain, aching in the hand when put in a down position. Pronounced swelling area. Might get mild head ache. Drink lots of fluids and keep elevated. will take a few days to come down. The bite may remain slightly infected for some time and could become inflamed again at a later date.
> Seek medical advice if child, elderly or have other health conditions.



Does the fluid include beer Peter? ... or not?

Any elapid bite should be taken seriously. A mate of mine died a few years ago due to a possible anaphylactic reaction to a Little Whip Snake bite (of all things)


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 2, 2010)

kupper said:


> Cant help someone who wont help themselves ,
> 
> dpeica is right though .... if he isn't having any trouble breathing or swelling isn't getting any worse then there is probably a slim chance or a major reaction seeing as the bite took place over an hour ago , but without an ID it is probably still wise to call an ambo regardless
> 
> But I will repeat cant help someone who wont help themselves



Dpeica has taken a punt he will be OK it can take over an hour for symptoms to develop from some of our deadliest snakes


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry Sunny, I wasn't meaning to double post what you said, I only just read that and couldn't agree more.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2010)

Jannico said:


> what!


 
Thats what DERM said... They said only large whip snakes are dangerous


----------



## dpeica (Dec 2, 2010)

omg thanks I didnt know lololzz.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2010)

-Peter said:


> keep elevated.


 
What? DO NOT elavate! That makes the venom rush to the heart! 

Also, a good thing to do is apply pressure bandage. If the bite is on the hand, the bandage MUST go up to the shoulder. If on the foot, the bandage MUST go up to the thigh.


----------



## dpeica (Dec 2, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Dpeica has taken a punt he will be OK it can take over an hour for symptoms to develop from some of our deadliest snakes


Its been over an hour since the original post. And unless his dad is some kind of freak I doubt he was cleaning up dead trees in the dark, so its most likely been several hours.
No matter how stupid a person is, if they're on their way out they'll generally seek medical assistance if they need to. If a relative has time to post on the internet and ask for advice from a bunch of strangers its a safe bet they'll be fine.
Anaphylaxis can be ruled out. 
Steve, shut up.


----------



## dpeica (Dec 2, 2010)

Actually I take it all back. Go with snakeluvvers advice. He's on fire.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2010)

Please remember the pit bandage only needs to be as tight as you would bandage a sprain this is because venom dose not run through the veins and arteries is uses the lymphatic system so plesae no constrictive bandages it is also helpful to try and stay as calm as possible and imoblise the limb best as possible. Ps no worries moose


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh and dont use a tourniquet, they cause a venom rush when taken off an that can be deadly. Don't wash the bite site either.


----------



## dpeica (Dec 2, 2010)

I forgot to add, I doubt it was a whip snake. Probably some ****ty spider or something. Whips arent the easiest things to get bitten by. But hey, you never know..just go with it.


----------



## Sel (Dec 2, 2010)

Well this thread is humorous.

I agree with dpeica, if it was bad you wouldn't be here making a thread about it..if it was a deadly snake you'd know about it fast..

snakeluvver, when did u have a delayed reaction to a deadly snake bite ?


----------



## nonamesleft (Dec 2, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Call an ambulence. They'll come no matter what.



Or apply first aid and drive to hospital! There's no need to call the ambulance if it's not immediately life threatening, to many people abuse this and risk the lives of people in real risk!


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2010)

dpeica said:


> Whips arent the easiest things to get bitten by.


 
Well my mum got bit when she stepped on one, that could've happened in this case.


----------



## dpeica (Dec 2, 2010)

The mind plays crazy tricks sometimes. Did she recover ok?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 2, 2010)

dpeica said:


> Its been over an hour since the original post. And unless his dad is some kind of freak I doubt he was cleaning up dead trees in the dark, so its most likely been several hours.
> No matter how stupid a person is, if they're on their way out they'll generally seek medical assistance if they need to. If a relative has time to post on the internet and ask for advice from a bunch of strangers its a safe bet they'll be fine.
> Anaphylaxis can be ruled out.
> Steve, shut up.



Thankfully chances are your right, still not a safe bet when someones health is at risk. so unless you have something sensible to say maybe you should zip it. Your attitude could have dire consequences


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 2, 2010)

dpeica said:


> I forgot to add, I doubt it was a whip snake. Probably some ****ty spider or something. Whips arent the easiest things to get bitten by.


agree with D on that one ....oh and snakeluvver dont get this misunderstanding that if its a small elapid it isnt as dangerous ...BIG MISTAKE!!! 

SMALL CAN KILL ....


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2010)

dpeica said:


> Your mums a liar.


 
What? The snake was killed by the neighbor (I know its sad, dont get mad at me) and was identified as a yellow faced whip snake. Scary thing was the hospital listed it as non venomous :shock:


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> agree with D on that one ....oh and snakeluvver dont get this misunderstanding that if its a small elapid it isnt as dangerous ...BIG MISTAKE!!!
> 
> SMALL CAN KILL ....


 Okay sorry, on the DERM website they say small whipsnakes arent a threat, as their fangs are so small. And I'm not saying small elapids arent deadly. I know Copperheads and Death Adders can kill although they're small.


----------



## dpeica (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2010)

dpeica said:


> Did she recover ok?


 
Yeah, luckily it was a dry bite.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2010)

Not so much a venom rush it's potassium that builds up in your blood stream and may cause a cardiac arrest this is known as hyperkalaemia or crush syndrome plus tourniquets will also cause damage to the limb if not delta with correctly.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Not so much a venom rush it's potassium that builds up in your blood stream and may cause a cardiac arrest this is known as hyperkalaemia or crush syndrome plus tourniquets will also cause damage to the limb if not delta with correctly.


 
Yeah I heard that. Anyway, it doesnt matter with either, just simply DO NOT USE TOURNIQUETS!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2010)

Tourniquets are really bad if your bitten on the neck


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Tourniquets are really bad if your bitten on the neck


 
I dont see how :| :lol:


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 2, 2010)

"****ty spider" sounds like the best bet to me! I would have thought any snake would leave more than two puncture wounds.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2010)

You should have looked for the snake and killed it. Then when you go to hospital they know what bit you. It will bite someone again now cause it has the taste for human.


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Dec 2, 2010)

ahhh the good old aps expects...


----------



## velvetsicklid (Dec 2, 2010)

where in newy are you from???


----------



## hornet (Dec 2, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> You should have looked for the snake and killed it. Then when you go to hospital they know what bit you. It will bite someone again now cause it has the taste for human.


 
oh yes, come on everyone, grab your torch and pitch forks and lets hunt down snakes that may have possibly bit someone as they now have the taste for human flesh. You do realise the hospital doesnt need the snake to know what bit you? They have a thing called a venom detection kit which can narrow it down and help with prescribing the right anti-venom without having to kill anything.


----------



## dpeica (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 3, 2010)

I wonder how many people would disagree with a whacking day

OH WHACKING DAY OH WHACKING DAY!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 3, 2010)

dpeica said:


> Those kits aren't always right. Its always better to kill the snake first or something. Might aswell get revenge while you still can.


 
+1 



:lol:


----------



## -Peter (Dec 3, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> What? DO NOT elavate! That makes the venom rush to the heart!
> 
> Also, a good thing to do is apply pressure bandage. If the bite is on the hand, the bandage MUST go up to the shoulder. If on the foot, the bandage MUST go up to the thigh.



I have replied with the symptoms as requested and included what to do if you were bitten by a yellow faced whip some hours ago. I can assure you my information is based embarrassingly on intimate knowledge.
The bite site is elevated because it is very sore.
The information is not for snakebite in general and in no way intended as first response.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 5, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> You should have looked for the snake and killed it. Then when you go to hospital they know what bit you. It will bite someone again now cause it has the taste for human.


 
Oh yeah cos snakes are such bloodthirsty maneating creatures now arent they


----------



## Bez84 (Dec 5, 2010)

kupper said:


> Cant help someone who wont help themselves.
> 
> Lol typical australian bloke attitude, she'll be right mate il just walk it off lol.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 5, 2010)

Apparently Bundy Rum is meant to work as a pretty effective antivenom


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 11, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Apparently Bundy Rum is meant to work as a pretty effective antivenom


 
If that was true I'm sure loads of blokes will be getting bitten by vens on purpose :lol:


----------

